# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this one not worn for at least couple of months....

*Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing the 6105 ......


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Giving this one an airing today 










Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Also a Seiko for me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your quite a Seiko aficionado these days eh John? 

Nice cuffs


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Your quite a Seiko aficionado these days eh John?
> 
> Nice cuffs


I find it goes in cycles Jase







..... have I owned a Monster before? Yes ..... twice


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Easy choice for me. Fortis B42 chrono:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

O.K going with the Poljot theme Mach started with









Poljot Jetfighter24










( which is currently wearing a Breitling black rubber diver strap ,which you cant stand Mach







)

Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> O.K going with the Poljot theme Mach started with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch shame about either strap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely Fortis Quoll


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting off with the RLT29


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The new daytime beater for me today.

Alasdair


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

That Navitimer is the dogs dangly bits









Anyway for me on a Sunny morning

Pam 24

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> That Navitimer is the dogs dangly bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to have gone Italian Martin


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

These 2 ones for the next 3 days, week end in Limoges...

Bertrand


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Love the Fortis Quoll, if I had had the money I would have beaten you to that one 

Wearing my *Omega Seamaster GMT* today


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

JoT said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > That Navitimer is the dogs dangly bits
> ...


John

No way







besides Panerai are now in my book Swiss,i got this from another forum and in reality still undecided as to whether or not its a"keeper"great lume and very legible but the "carbuncle" has always bothered me and in truth still does,great for strap changing though.

I am doing a catch and release at the mo,well thats the theory









Take care

Martin


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Lovely Fortis Quoll


Thanks Jason. Just got it last week. Model 635.10-12M. Love it...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> besides Panerai are now in my book Swiss,


Interesting point, is that because of the movement/parts , or the owners of the company or....?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

quoll said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely Fortis Quoll
> ...


Cor! Even nicer photo, I diddnt know the cases were so chunky, I love the screwed bars, and the crown looks nice and big too, Im not a fan of hollow hands on the SeaMaster but they work well on this one.....Thanks for the extra pic..!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one again for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Ricster said:


> Love the Fortis Quoll, if I had had the money I would have beaten you to that one
> 
> Wearing my *Omega Seamaster GMT* today


Ric love that GMT mate had it on my wrist in shop on hols 710 liked it but not the price














not able to post pics but im wearing rlt15 today


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yao today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

No surprises for me today.

Vintage O&W diver:










Have a great extended weekend all. I know I am. I was supposed to be working on the house today, but the 710 says it's far too nice weather to do that so we're going to the seaside instead







:lol:

Mark


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > besides Panerai are now in my book Swiss,
> 
> 
> Interesting point, is that because of the movement/parts , or the owners of the company or....?


Jase

Combination of all and the fact that it says on the watch face Swiss made,I know that there are many independents relying on Swiss movements so that they can modify them but when Panerai decamped from Florence ( to be replaced by Anonimo ) i think they ceased to be an Italian company and i think Reichmont are Swiss?

Great watches and superb craftmanship but that "growth"????

"Movement: automatic mechanical, exclusive Panerai OP III calibre, 13Â¼ lignes, 21 jewels. CÃ´tes de GenÃ¨ve decoration on the bridges. PANERAI personalised oscillating weight. GlucydurÂ® balance, 28,800 alternations/hour.

IncablocÂ® anti-shock device.

Power reserve 42 hours.

Chronometer Certificate (C.O.S.C.)."

Martin


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

U1 here:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Been wearing the orange Monster this morning,










Changed to the Panny Hommage to sit outside the cafe this afternoon










have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mart broad said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > besides Panerai are now in my book Swiss,
> ...


Cheers Martin, yeah your right,but its a shame .....I went to Florence a few years ago with an Italian friend and he was very proud of Panerai being Italian ( not a wis) ...We went to the Pani shop but it was closed









I would love a 112 Base...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one today - it can accompany me while I soak up some rays, rather than water, for a change.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been wearing the orange Monster this morning,
> 
> ...


Paul,

Not only do you have great watches and great photos of them, your shots are always in beautiful scenery and in glorious weather.

You lucky man.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Still the same as yesterday ..










But will change to the Steelfish for the barbie later ..










/vince ..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno Retro Carre today:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to work soon & have decided to wear the `PM-4`
















*Elysee Model-16319, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels.*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm really short of time today







so wearing this 24hr in the hope time will pass more slowly



























*RLT35 Jet*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Now changed to another RLT


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been wearing the orange Monster this morning,
> 
> ...


get your OM on a on an orange rhino!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Off to work soon & have decided to wear the `PM-4`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice 1 mac, the lumpy looks like a good cobination on that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

not long got in from work....so still wearing this on a bond nato


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's mine for today


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

was wearing this for shits and giggles










but now changed to this -orange rubber deployment straps are the future.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

pugster said:


> yao today


That's interesting....what was it before it was Yao-ed?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

After wearing my first new beater during the day (G-Shock), I'm now putting on my 2nd new beater for tonight (and every night) as it used to drive me crazy when lume faded and I could'nt read the time or the dial/numbers were too small. Not any more


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> That's interesting....what was it before it was Yao-ed?


2892 i got from fleabay ,see here


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Love the Fortis Quoll, if I had had the money I would have beaten you to that one
> 
> Wearing my *Omega Seamaster GMT* today


The quick & the dead around here mate..

The GMT is a classic!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this one for the evening


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yeah baby!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Bladerunner said:


> Changed to this one for the evening


Arr my grail mate


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Took delivery of this today, so no prizes for guessing what's been on my wrist







.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Took delivery of this today, so no prizes for guessing what's been on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stunning mate


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Switched over to this one for the evening, and I'll probably wear it for the day tomorrow as well:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Atlas for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Atlas for me.


Well that`s one way round having to post oldies for Sunday














:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


O K!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Atlas for me.
> ...


Had a long day yesterday and didn't have time to post yesterday.







Work from 3am to 12:15,







home for a wash & change and then a 40 mile drive to meet our daughter and grandsons to watch my son in law playing cricket. Home at 6pm quick shower bite to eat and then out on the town. Home about 1:30am a little worse for wear due to copious amounts of Smirnoffs finest







. I was a little







this morning when I posted on both threads. Having grown to love the weekend watch threads, I do hate to miss posting on them!







:lol:


----------

